
First Impressions – Google Cloud SQL for PostgreSQL - postila
http://penningpence.blogspot.com/2017/03/first-impressions-google-cloud-sql-for.html
======
wjossey
Just to add my two cents here.

I've been using cloud SQL now through the weekend for a private alpha product
that receives under 20,000 requests per day right now.

Im currently running this in conjunction with GKE and I have to say it's
really solid. The sql proxy setup was very simple, very easy, and overall a
great experience.

I'm looking forward to replication and support for PostGIS extensions, which I
hope will come over the next five to six months. Best of luck to the Cloud SQL
team.

Let me know if anyone has some questions.

~~~
mixmastamyk
PostGIS is the first extension listed on Google's page.

------
caleblloyd
To add to the "Security" section: Google's cloud SQL offerings run over the
public network. With Google Cloud MySQL, you must whitelist IPs or configure
strong authentication and TLS to stay protected, even if connecting from VMs
in the same project. The is no "vpc"-like option.

~~~
icebraining
That's how Google rolls nowadays:
[http://www.networkworld.com/article/2922061/cisco-
subnet/goo...](http://www.networkworld.com/article/2922061/cisco-
subnet/google-network-security-sans-perimeter.html)

------
samhamilton
Not sure if the author is limited by his trial account but to get more than
6.5GB of memory you need to dial up the number of cores which then gives you
up to 64 cores and 416 GB memory

